# 2011 Outback 282Fe - $17,000.00. Sold!!!



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Florida Outbacker family ready to sell our 2011 Outback 282FE.

This 2011 Outback 282FE is in the Super Lite Series. It features dual opposing slide outs, with Sofa (sleeper) and Dinette...Rear Entertainment, with LCD TV on televator...RV queen bed....pass thru storage. It has the Midnight Interior. In addition to stock features...we have added: Premier Sleep Number Mattress with Remote, JT's Strong Arm Stabilizers, Honeywell Digital Thermostat w/Fan Speed switch added, Adjustable Showerhead Bar, Oxygenics Showerhead, Entry Step Carpets, 22" Vizio LCD TV in bedroom on swivel wall bracket, Wheel Masters Level on pinbox, additional cable connection for use with Satellite Dish or Cable Modem, Under Sink GE water filter with Sink mounted dispenser, Winegard Wingman UHF signal booster, additional Maxair vent cover (both vents now covered), LED light bulbs in key locations, Macerator power outlet mounted on frame next to dump handles, switched 12v power cord for Cobra PhoneLynx (Used for Pet temp. alarm system), Cutout switch for LP gas alarm.

Length: 30 ft., Width: 96 in., Height: 12 ft. 2 in., GVWR: 9,500 lbs, Tandem T-44 AL-CO axles, Hitch Weight: 1,215 lbs (published), Awning: 11 ft., LP Gas capacity: 60 lbs., Fresh Water Capacity: 50 gal., Grey Tank capacity: 30 gal., Black Tank capacity: 30 gal.

If you love State Park Camping, like we do...I also have a custom welded bumper mounted bracket for your Barker Blue tank.

A few of the Decals are peeling...

Tires replaced 7/24/2015 and now have 1,031 miles on them.

We are located in Jupiter, FL and will show camper by appointment.

If interested... (561)743-3450 Home, or [email protected] EMAIL

Photos in Dropbox...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lu46pd6q5skgfxo/AACmpy5AoNqGZ7Is-MiDyqdva?dl=0

Only $17,000.00...many extras included....

Have to make room for Motorcoach.

We've decided to try a Motorhome next...but we have had the most wonderful time camping in our Outback!!!

Thank you,

Charlie & Ronni


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Forgot to mention... We use a PullRite SuperGlide hitch if you own a Short Bed Truck and need a 5'r Hitch. We will not offer it to other's until the Outback has found a new home.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Price reduced!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

SOLD


----------

